# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fastener recommendations please

## peterlonz

I am surrounded by timber fencing about 1800 high.
Some is the original Qld hardwood & some has been replaced with treated pine.
My particular problem is that the nails used to secure treated pine palings to rails in hardwood ( the posts & rails are original) are corroding away.
Can't be dead sure what fasteners were used but guessing unprotected steel from a nail gun.
I have tried refixing with galv flat heads but once they strike the hardwood - game over only about 1 in 10 can be driven home.
Yes I am using a 16 oz hammer.
So I have resorted to pre-drilling to full nail depth with a 2 mm diam drill. This takes ages as the drill needs constant picking/clearing.
The other alternative tried is stainless self drilling C/snk head screws with Philips head, 6 gauge x 50mm.
You guessed, no good for driving, the philips head can't transmit the required torque so once again I need to predrill.
No doubt these stainless fixings will not pull out. But I have seen the palings push out & over the c/snk heads in fencing before.
I note that it's near impossible to access a decent range of fasteners with either square drive or pozi which would probably fix my problem.
Suggestions please. 
Thanks

----------


## johnc

Your hammer is a bit light, 20oz to 26oz is a better size for 2" nails into hardwood. Persist with predrilling running in about half to 3/4 the distance, use 2" (50mm) galv nails the thickest you can get.

----------


## lazydays

Pop around the corner to DFS and hire his screw gun for $40 plus screws.

----------


## cyclic

Timber posts, rails, and battens, exactly the reason many many moons ago I did my last fence using 50mm Gal round posts and 25x25 Gal RHS rails, with battens screwed to rails with tek screws.
Have a look at the range of hex drive roof screws without neos (washers) for timber fixing around 30x12 assuming battens are around 18mm.
Try a couple first but you will probably need a good drill for the hardwood, and remember to take your finger off the trigger before the head meets the batten.
Being old hardwood rails, you may have to stagger the screws, high low, so as to not split the rail.
You could use a screw gun but I never have, don't like them that much.
The head will be proud against the batten but so what.

----------


## lazydays

Sent a PM on details of the Senco DS312-18v. Only $40 per day

----------


## Handyjack

Even with pre drilling, try some lubrication on your nail or screw. 
What to use - I will give you a selection but you could try others. WD-40, oil - either motor or other lubricating oil, vaseline, soap, dry lube or tap-lubricant. 
Years ago I was assembling some play equipment. Try as I might, I was having trouble driving the screws in, even pre drilling the holes did not help. I then used lubricant and every screw went in fully.

----------


## Black Cat

I find that rubbing the screw on a block of velvet soap (wet) provides an excellent lube and is not anywhere near as messy as some options.

----------

